# April 1 to May 31 Special pricing for Gizmo



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all - Thanks to everyone who joined before April 1, 2008. There have been quite a few people who have joined since April 1, plus others who have expressed an interest in more than one Gizmo.

First ... some updates on Gizmo, and what the crossover "fix" ended up being.

We tried as hard as we could to make the crossover switchable, and just could not do it and keep the pricing down.

So ... The guys have set the bass control to allow speakers with no subwoofer in the system to get a flat response from the amp flat to about 48 Hz. You will see the rolloff below that. 

Next ... the deal:

*For everyone joining between April 1, 2008 and May 31, 2008, you may purchase up to 3 Gizmos for $99 PER UNIT *

*Everyone who joined before April 1, 2008 can get a Gizmo for $89 and up to 2 more for $99 PER UNIT *

*Orders for Gizmo will be handled as follows:*

*We have ordered 400 for the initial run. After the first shipment clears customs, there will be 25 alloted to various contest winners and for review samples.*

*A 5 day order period will be given to allow each of the members here to get a Gizmo for the $89 or $99. Once the 5 days are up, then it will be first come, first serve to every one until they are gone. *

*Once we have 200 orders, we will order an additional 400 Gizmos.*

*Everyone here as of 5-31-2008 will get to purchase up to 3 Gizmos at the lower price - $89 for the first unit for the 243 here before 3-31, and $99 each for units 2 and 3 for those purchasers, plus $99 each for units 1, 2 and 3 for those here from 4-1 to 5-31.*

*Of course, some people won't order any, while others will want 3 - so we will pretty much roll with things. *

*One other thing. If Thorcorps calls me an a$$hole again, he is going to have to go for martinis with me and listen to stories about how stereo systems were done in the 70's. If you love Thorcorps, please warn him. *


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

I might be confused here.

So when running full range with no sub, the roll-off is below 48Hz...but when running a sub, the speakers will be crossed over at 100Hz as planned before?

Is this correct?


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

alphaiii said:


> I might be confused here.
> 
> So when running full range with no sub, the roll-off is below 48Hz...but when running a sub, the speakers will be crossed over at 100Hz as planned before?


I'm confused too. If its not switchable that means you're getting the roll off on the mains below 48Hz with or without a subwoofer right?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

You will be able to get a flat response with a subwoofer AND use the fixed, 100 Hz crossover. That part has not changed. 

What the guys did was to make the bass controls into a boost that matches the rolloff down to about 48 Hz ... actually, at max setting, it will give about a 2-3 dB bump at 48 Hz, relative to 100 Hz. 

We wanted to allow good real world performance with or without a subwoofer. 

Decisions had to be made, and this was the least compromised decision, in our opinions. 

Want to run good bookshelf speakers without a sub ? We can give you 48 Hz. 

Want to run good bookshelf speakers with a sub ? We will cross at 100 Hz with a flat response to as deep as your subwoofer will allow.


----------



## yamahaha (Mar 2, 2008)

Boss, better stick in the word "each" in a couple of places in Post 1.


----------



## ddoonie (Mar 28, 2008)

haha, i thought i was getting them for 33 buckaroos each


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

You guys are good ... :crowd:


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: Cool...sounds like a decent compromise. There were plenty of those "starter" receivers - Sony, Pioneer, Kenwood, etc... I had one of the Sony's at one time, driving some Polks - that were rated 50w +/- @ 50hz-20,000. 
Sound was fine for what it was/when used properly:yes:


----------



## BradJudy (Feb 12, 2008)

So, to run a 2.0 system, one would crank the bass setting to off-set the crossover? How does this amplification/attenuation combination affect SQ in the 48-100Hz range?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

BradJudy said:


> So, to run a 2.0 system, one would crank the bass setting to off-set the crossover? How does this amplification/attenuation combination affect SQ in the 48-100Hz range?


Brad, As I have not had one here to assess, I will have to get back to you on this. I will, however, try this out on a pair of floorstanding speakers, when I finally get my test unit.


----------



## grubyhalo (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Craig,
I believe, I had put my name down for one of the pre-order priced Gizmos here in one of the threads. If and when it's ready, do you think it would be possible for you to ship it over to India? Ofcourse I'll pay for shipping.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

grubyhalo said:


> Hi Craig,
> I believe, I had put my name down for one of the pre-order priced Gizmos here in one of the threads. If and when it's ready, do you think it would be possible for you to ship it over to India? Ofcourse I'll pay for shipping.


I think we can handle this. :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidJames (Apr 13, 2008)

Just signed up today - is this how I put my name in for a Gizmo at the pre-release price? At this point it looks like I'll be using this to drive a pair of ELT525's in my home office.

Also, any idea when they will be ready?

Thanks.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

DavidJames said:


> Just signed up today - is this how I put my name in for a Gizmo at the pre-release price? At this point it looks like I'll be using this to drive a pair of ELT525's in my home office.
> 
> Also, any idea when they will be ready?
> 
> Thanks.


You just secured your spot. 

I hope to come back from the New Jersey GTG with a production schedule. The plan, as of now, is for Tweak City to order 400 Gizmos for the first run - This should be good for the factory, too. Factories like COD orders in quantity.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Schweeet - should be plenty to go 'round out the gate!!!


----------



## jpm69 (Apr 13, 2008)

I saw the GIZMO at the GTG yesterday and am finally connecting the dots (yes I'm slow). It sounded great paired with the ELT's. I'd like to use it to drive my classic SLS and an X-sub. I would like to get on the $99 list. Thanks.


----------



## 1BionicEar (Apr 14, 2008)

Count me in. Out of all of the X series electronics, I was most interested in the x-empower, which seems to be missing in action. Looks like Gizmo will get here first.


----------



## monkeypimp (Sep 11, 2006)

MLS told me yesterday that the X-empower is shortly behind the X-amp....But for me the size of the Gizmo is so compact and with the x-empower being in the same chassis as the x-amp and seeing them side by side. I have decided that the Gizmo will be much better suited for sitting on my Desk.


----------



## monkeypimp (Sep 11, 2006)

Craig,
Do we need to claim one of the gizmo's? or once they are ready will you be posting letting us know they are now available to order?

In otherwords is their a preorder?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Monkeypimp said:


> Craig,
> Do we need to claim one of the gizmo's? or once they are ready will you be posting letting us know they are now available to order?
> 
> In otherwords is their a preorder?


There is no pre-order - when we receive the initial order, we will post that all those who are elegible members can order a unit - or 2 - or 3. :thumbsup:


----------



## Firkin (Apr 10, 2008)

craigsub said:


> There is no pre-order - when we receive the initial order, we will post that all those who are elegible members can order a unit - or 2 - or 3. :thumbsup:


Answered my question too.


----------



## kucanhead (Apr 14, 2008)

I could use something just like this. Put me on the list for one.

Jason


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

Belated joiner, and belated congrats to you, Craig. Have been reading up on all your plans and goodies. Very nice stuff; glad you partnered with the great AV123 folks and the friends in Cali, too.

Also serves to reserve my $99 spot, JUUUUUUUUUUST in case :yes:


----------



## grubyhalo (Feb 17, 2008)

craigsub said:


> I think we can handle this. :thumbsup:


Sorry I just saw your reply. Thanks much! :thumbsup:


----------



## wilfred80 (Apr 14, 2008)

This should work beautifully for my bedroom 2.1 system... I can't wait for the release! :burgerking:


----------



## knightgambit (Sep 30, 2009)

Will Gizmo be available with the Cherry Satin finish? I am thinking of ordering up the 525's and x-sub and would love a Gizmo to match.


----------



## imported_95RCode (Mar 28, 2008)

Speaking of finishes, how about Moho?


----------



## gkb5 (Mar 28, 2008)

I barely made it in before april 1.


----------



## Papajin (Mar 5, 2008)

Firkin said:


> Answered my question too.


Me too. I was starting to get worried that I needed to pre-order, but couldn't find any info on how to go about doing so! I heard the gizmo at the Chicago GTG and really liked what I heard, so I'll definitely be ordering one when they become available. 

These will work well with the LS6's right? I'm kidding but it WOULD be rather amusing using such a small amp with such big speakers!


----------



## springnr (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm ready, and agree a cherry satin finish would be a nice option.


----------



## Zinje (Mar 10, 2008)

where can i go to find out when i joined?


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Zinje said:


> where can i go to find out when i joined?


03-10-2008


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Matt (m-fine) posted your join date. Just so you'll know how to do it, he ascertained that information by clicking on your name in your post above, and then clicking on "View Public Profile" in the drop down menu. There you were, exposed for all to see.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Ajax said:


> Matt (m-fine) posted your join date. Just so you'll know how to do it, he ascertained that information by clicking on your name in your post above, and then clicking on "View Public Profile" in the drop down menu. There you were, exposed for all to see.


I could have done it that way? I used a Ouiji board, sacrificed a virgin rootser, and lit over 5000 candles. Your method is WAY easier!


----------



## JimL (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm on board for a $99 gizmo or two.

Actually, I registered so I could view some pics from one of the other threads, but figured I'd get one post in this thread.

Jim


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Washburn1 said:


> *when is the drawing for the free gizmos?
> is it still set for 1st of May?*


So, maybe I didn't miss any update...?
http://tweakcityaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2332&postcount=133

Sitting at my desktop now, loading up the Sansa, thinking - "it sure would be nice to have a GIZMO powering some WAF-1s while I do this":scratchchin::goodvibes:


----------



## jvrock (Apr 11, 2008)

First post here. Good luck Craig in this venture! Please sign me up for a Gizmo!


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

m-fine said:


> I could have done it that way? I used a Ouiji board, sacrificed a virgin rootser, and lit over 5000 candles. Your method is WAY easier!


I gotta ask... How did you know the rooster was a virgin? :scratchchin:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> I gotta ask... How did you know the rooster was a virgin? :scratchchin:


Because the farmer charged me $5 extra.


----------



## penngray (Feb 21, 2007)

sign me up for everything....I will be on a shopping spree!!!


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

m-fine said:


> I could have done it that way? I used a Ouiji board, sacrificed a virgin* rootser*, and lit over 5000 candles. Your method is WAY easier!


What exactly is a "rootser"? Do you need to for a full set?


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

:whs: Plus final "count":stirthepot::begging::goodvibes:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

rumonkey2 said:


> :whs: Plus final "count":stirthepot::begging::goodvibes:


The final count was posted already in the other thread. I think there were 4 of us.


----------



## freeflap (May 2, 2008)

*gizmo*

where do we order? i'd like one gizmo plz craig.


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Gizmo*

I would like to order as well. 

Thanks


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

The ordering information is in the opening post of this thread. 

This will become a lot easier when the website goes "live", but you can get a pretty good idea how we are doing things by looking at the post. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hutzal (May 7, 2008)

Well Craig, I have known about you for awhile when searching for a capable sub a year ago. I look forward to see what your company produces. I may be interested in this digital amp, I have been waiting for something like that for quite some time now for my home production studio (paired with M22s).


----------



## Hutzal (May 7, 2008)

for what its worth, I think a crossover of 80hz would be more practical than a set crossover of 100hz with a sub. Perhaps have a switch to go from 80 to 100?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Hutzal said:


> for what its worth, I think a crossover of 80hz would be more practical than a set crossover of 100hz with a sub. Perhaps have a switch to go from 80 to 100?


That would add a lot of cost to the unit, plus it would cause a severe delay in production.

If you look at the majority of loudspeakers to be used with Gizmo, 100 Hz is as low a crossover as I would want to see used. :yes:


----------



## wesley63 (May 25, 2008)

I have to agree with Craig on the crossover issue. Many (Most) people will probably use these with small speakers in near field environments. The THX 80 x-over would not be practical.

Jim


----------



## Hutzal (May 7, 2008)

how does this amp compare to the BPA-1? Just curious. I know you say 25 watts/channel into 4 ohms, but most companies overestimate their wattage anyway, so is this equal to the BPA-1?


----------



## Zaluss (Dec 10, 2009)

So how do we go about preordering one of these?

EDIT: Just kidding, read the thread.

I can't wait!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Hutzal said:


> how does this amp compare to the BPA-1? Just curious. I know you say 25 watts/channel into 4 ohms, but most companies overestimate their wattage anyway, so is this equal to the BPA-1?


I missed this question, sorry. While I cannot speak to the BPA-1, Here is what Gizmo looks like delivering 25 Watts @ 4 ohms:


----------



## melvin74 (May 16, 2008)

I probably would be interested in one of the Gizmos. Depending on the wait time, never been a patient person to wait for a long time 

I should have stopped lurking earlier to locked in that 89 price :fryingpan:


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Given the changes in production plans, will the into pricing still hold?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

The intro pricing will still be honored for everyone - $89 or $99 plus shipping ... with the very early forum members that were here before 3-31-08 getting one for $89 and up to two more for $99 each.

The 4-1-08 to 5-31-08 sign ups can purchase up to 3 at $99 each.

The other rule is one unit only of the first 200 for the initial 72 hours.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

So, can we order one yet??? _*HEY BILL! ANSWER THE **** PHONE!! *_ oke::stirthepot::raspberry:


----------

